# Metacity consumindo 100% da CPU

## txithihausen

Olá pessoal, 

   estou com um problema possivelmente no metacity. Do nada o metacity começa a aumentar o consumo de CPU, chegando a 100%. 

Quando isso acontece, mesmo eu matando o processo, quando o metacity é reiniciado isso volta a acontecer, parando apenas quando eu reinicio a toda a sessão do gnome.

Algumas vezes isso ocorre também eclipse e nautilus.

Alguém tem idéia da causa deste problema e de como resolve-lo?

Obrigado  :Wink: 

----------

